# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حكم حلق الشعر وقص الأضافر في العشر من ذي الحجة؟؟

## ساره_2001

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


روى مسلم عن أم سلمة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
" إذا رأيتم هلال ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي فليمسك عن شعره وأظافره ". 

فنستنبط من هذا الحديث أن هذا العمل مُقتصر على الذي أراد أن يُضحي !!
ولكن هل من الممكن أن يفعل أهله مثله ( كالزوجة مثلاً أو الأبناء ...)

وهل يمتنع عن حلق شعره وقص أظافره ابتداء من عشر ذي الحجة !! ومتى يتحلل !!

أرجو أن تفيدكن هذه الفتوى

http://islam-qa.com/index.php?ref=33743&ln=ara

لأهل المضحي أن يأخذوا من شعورهم وأظفارهم في العشر 

سؤال:

إذا كان الرجل هو الذي سيضحي فهل يجوز لزوجته وأولاده أن يأخذوا من شعورهم وأظفارهم إذا دخل شهر ذو الحجة ؟. 

الجواب:

الحمد لله 

نعم ، يجوز ذلك ، وقد سبق في إجابة السؤال رقم (36567) أن المضحي يحرم عليه أن يأخذ من شعره أو أظفاره أو بشرته شيئاً ، وهذا الحكم خاص بالمضحي الذي هو صاحب الأضحية . 

قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : 

وأما أهل المضحي فليس عليهم شيء ، ولا يُنهون عن أخذ شيء من الشعر والأظافر في أصح قولي العلماء ، وإنما الحكم يختص بالمضحي خاصة الذي اشترى الأُضحية من ماله اهـ . "فتاوى إسلامية" (2/316) . 

وجاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (11/397) : 

يشرع في حق من أراد أن يضحي إذا أهل هلال ذي الحجة ألا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظافره ولا بشرته شيئاً حتى يضحي ؛ لما روى الجماعة إلا البخاري رحمهم الله، عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إذا رأيتم هلال ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي فليمسك عن شعره وأظفاره ) ، ولفظ أبي داود (2791) ومسلم (1977) : ( من كان له ذبح يذبحه فإذا أهل هلال ذي الحجة فلا يأخذنَّ من شعره ومن أظفاره شيئاً حتى يضحي ) سواء تولى ذبحها بنفسه أو وَكَلَ ذَبْحَها إلى غيره، أما من يُضَحَّى عنه فلا يشرع ذلك في حقه ؛ لعدم ورود شيء بذلك اهـ . 

وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في "الشرح الممتع" (7/530) : 

من يُضَحَّى عنه لا حرج عليه أن يأخذ من ذلك ، والدليل على هذا ما يلي : 

1- أن هذا هو ظاهر الحديث ، وهو أن التحريم خاص بمن يضحي ، وعلى هذا فيكون التحريم مختصاً برب البيت ، وأما أهل البيت فلا يحرم عليهم ذلك ، لأن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَّقَ الحكم بمن يضحي ، فمفهومه أن من يُضَحَّى عنه لا يثبت له هذا الحكم . 

2- أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يضحي عن أهل بيته ولم ينقل أنه قال لهم : لا تأخذوا من شعوركم وأظفاركم وأبشاركم شيئاً ، ولو كان ذلك حراماً عليهم لنهاهم النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عنه ، وهذا القول هو القول الراجح اهـ .



الإسلام سؤال وجواب




و هذه أيضا
ما الذي يمتنع عنه من أراد أن يضحي؟ 

سؤال:
بالنسبة لغير الحاج من المسلمين , ما الذي يجب فعله في الأيام العشرة الأوائل من شهر ذي الحجة ؟ يعني : هل قص الأظافر والشعر لا يجوز ووضع الحناء ولبس الملابس الجديدة لا يجوز إلا بعد ذبح الأضحية ؟.

الجواب:

الحمد لله 

إذا ثبت دخول شهر ذي الحجة وأراد أحدٌ أن يضحي فإنه يحرم عليه أخذ شيء من شعر جسمه أو قص أظفاره أو شيء من جلده ، ولا يُمنع من لبس الجديد ووضع الحناء والطيب ، ولا مباشرة زوجته أو جماعها . 

وهذا الحكم هو للمضحي وحده دون باقي أهله ، ودون من وكَّله بذبح الأضحية ، فلا يحرم شيء من ذلك على زوجته وأولاده ، ولا على الوكيل . 

ولا فرق بين الرجل والمرأة في هذا الحكم ، فلو أرادت امرأة أن تضحي عن نفسها ، سواء كانت متزوجة أم لم تكن فإنها تمتنع عن أخذ شيء من شعر بدنها وقص أظفارها ، لعموم النصوص الواردة في المنع من ذلك . 

ولا يسمَّى هذا إحراماً ؛ لأنه لا إحرام إلا لنسك الحج والعمرة ، والمحرم يلبس لباس الإحرام ويمتنع عن الطيب والجماع والصيد وهذا كله جائز لمن أراد أن يضحي بعد دخول شهر ذي الحجة ، ولا يُمنع إلا من أخذ الشعر والأظفار والجلد . 

عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ هِلَالَ ذِي الْحِجَّةِ وَأَرَادَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يُضَحِّيَ ، فَلْيُمْسِكْ عَنْ شَعْرِهِ وَأَظْفَارِهِ ) رواه مسلم ( 1977 ) وفي رواية : ( فَلا يَمَسَّ مِنْ شَعَرِهِ وَبَشَرِهِ شَيْئًا ) . والبشرة : ظاهر الجلد الإنسان . 

وقال علماء اللجنة الدائمة : 

" يشرع في حق من أراد أن يضحي إذا أهل هلال ذي الحجة ألا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظافره ولا بشرته شيئاً حتى يضحي ؛ لما روى الجماعة إلا البخاري رحمهم الله ، عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إذا رأيتم هلال ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي فليمسك عن شعره وأظفاره ) ولفظ أبي داود ومسلم والنسائي : ( من كان له ذِبح يذبحه فإذا أهل هلال ذي الحجة فلا يأخذنَّ من شعره ومن أظفاره شيئاً حتى يضحي ) سواء تولى ذبحها بنفسه أو أوكل ذبحها إلى غيره ، أما من يضحِّي عنه فلا يشرع ذلك في حقه ؛ لعدم ورود شيء بذلك ، ولا يسمى ذلك إحراماً ، وإنما المحرم هو الذي يحرم بالحج أو العمرة أو بهما " انتهى . 

" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 11 / 397 ، 398 ) . 

وسئل علماء اللجنة الدائمة : 

الحديث : ( من أراد أن يضحي أو يُضحَّى عنه فمن أول شهر ذي الحجة فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا بشرته ولا أظفاره شيئاً حتى يضحي ) هل هذا النهي يعم أهل البيت كلهم ، كبيرهم وصغيرهم أو الكبير دون الصغير ؟ 

فأجابوا : 

" لا نعلم أن لفظ الحديث كما ذكره السائل ، واللفظ الذي نعلم أنه ثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو ما رواه الجماعة إلا البخاري عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إذا رأيتم هلال ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي فليمسك عن شعره وأظفاره ) ، ولفظ أبي داود - وهو لمسلم والنسائي أيضاً - : ( من كان له ذبح يذبحه فإذا أهل هلال ذي الحجة فلا يأخذ من شعره وأظفاره حتى يضحي ) فهذا الحديث دال على المنع من أخذ الشعر والأظفار بعد دخول عشر ذي الحجة لمن أراد أن يضحي ، فالرواية الأولى فيها الأمر والترك ، وأصله أنه يقتضي الوجوب ، ولا نعلم له صارفاً عن هذا الأصل ، والرواية الثانية فيها النهي عن الأخذ ، وأصله أنه يقتضي التحريم ، أي : تحريم الأخذ ، ولا نعلم صارفاً يصرفه عن ذلك ، فتبين بهذا : أن هذا الحديث خاص بمن أراد أن يضحي فقط ، أما المضحى عنه فسواء كان كبيراً أو صغيراً فلا مانع من أن يأخذ من شعره أو بشرته أو أظفاره بناء على الأصل وهو الجواز ، ولا نعلم دليلاً يدل على خلاف الأصل " انتهى . 

" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 11 / 426 ، 427 ) . 

ثانياً : 

لا يحرم شيء من هذا على من لم يرد التضحية لعدم قدرته ، ومن أخذ شيئاً من شعره أو أظفاره وكان أراد التضحية فلا يلزمه فدية ، والواجب عليه التوبة والاستغفار . 

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله : 

من أراد أن يضحي ففرض عليه إذا أهل هلال ذي الحجة أن لا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظفاره شيئا حتى يضحي , لا بحلق , ولا بقص ولا بغير ذلك , ومن لم يرد أن يضحي لم يلزمه ذلك . 

" المحلى " ( 6 / 3 ) . 

وقال ابن قدامة رحمه الله : 

إذا ثبت هذا , فإنه يترك قطع الشعر وتقليم الأظفار , فإن فعل استغفر الله تعالى ، ولا فدية فيه إجماعا , سواء فعله عمداً أو نسياناً . 

" المغني " ( 9 / 346 ) . 

فائدة : 

قال الشوكاني : 

والحكمة في النهي أن يبقى كامل الأجزاء للعتق من النار ، وقيل : للتشبه بالمحرم , حكى هذين الوجهين النووي وحكي عن أصحاب الشافعي أن الوجه الثاني غلط ; لأنه لا يعتزل النساء ولا يترك الطيب واللباس وغير ذلك مما يتركه المحرم . 

" نيل الأوطار " ( 5 / 133 ) . 

والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب



بارك الله فيكِ* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## غايه المنى

يعطيج العافيه

صدق معلومات كنت بحاجة اني اسمعها

----------

